# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  В. Высоцкий альбом "Натянутый канат"

## ldpe

Любителям творчества В. Высоцкого редкий альбом "Натянутый канат", записанный во Франции в 12-16 сентября 1977 г. Список песен в архиве.
Битрейт 256 кбит/с  64МБ
http://depositfiles.com/files/3007572

----------


## EweX

СпасибО, но советую перелить на более удобный и с большей скорости скачки обменник.

----------


## Микола

где можа еще кучнуть ссылка не действует:(

----------


## Wannel

У Высоцкого нет плохих альбомов, это исполнитель прошлого века, который оставил огромный противоречивый след после себя.

----------

